# I overclocked. Are these stats ok?



## Exorius (Apr 12, 2012)

Ok so, i overclocked my corequad q6600. Here are stats. Are these ok? Anyway PC is running stable for now. I didnt OC too much anyway. But still. Are these Stats ok? With stats i mostly mean Voltage. How much voltage must RAM have?




























Is this ok? Can i OverClock a little further? Thanks =)


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Seems ok.

Your RAM should be set at the manufacturers stated voltage, not higher or lower.

Do not use speedfan for temps it has not been accurate for years.

Please read my guide on how to overclock a core 2 duo or quad http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f273/how-to-overclock-a-core-2-duo-or-quad-637592.html


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Speeedfan is for fans and rarely gives accurate results. The Bios is usually the most reliable source for Temps/Voltages.


----------

